

Show HN: Minimal Meteor Scaffolding - griffinmb
https://github.com/GriffinMB/astral

======
griffinmb
Lately I've been working on Meteor projects in my spare time, so I put
together this small scaffolding tool to make my life easier. If you work with
a similar file structure, this could save you a few minutes for every project!

I intend on adding simple generators for routes, collections, and templates,
but my main goal is to have a strong default selection of oft-used packages --
for forms, auth, routing, etc.

Let me know what kinds of things you find useful in a scaffolder, or what your
go-to tools are for Meteor development!

